

Show HN: Open source remote job aggregator - theahindle
https://goremote.io

======
bruleyii
I have already shared this with a few people. Looks like it will be really
useful.

------
thejfraser
looks incredibly useful, ive been looking for a remote job, has some sources
ive never seen before, definitely worth checking out

------
theahindle
I'll also be adding a JSON API shortly

------
stockkid
great job

------
dvee
nice +1

